# نتيجة تحليل العينة """ للخبراء """"



## ممتن (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجوكم لا تخذلوني كما سبق وان طلبت منكم فقط دلالتي الى معمل احلل عينة من بئر فلم تجيبوا

على العموم دلني احد الاخوة بيض الله وجهه على وزارة المياة مخرج 12 طريق المطار 

التحليل 

tdf 529

no3 43

no2 0.024

nh3 0.03

_________________

اولاً / مارأيكم بهذه النتيجه 

ثانياً / ارغب في انشاء مصنع تعبئة مياه بالفلتره فقط دون التدخل الكيميائي كما هو الحال في شركة الوطنية لديهم مياه مفلتره فقط 

ثالثاً / كم تكلفة المشروع التقريبيه 

رابعاً / كم من الكوادر احتاج لعمل هذا المشروع 

خامساً / اذكر اخواني والله في عون العبد ماكان العبد في عون اخيه 


انتظر رد الخبراء الكرام بفارغ الصبر 

تقبلوا شكري​


----------



## mohammedezzatmahm (13 أبريل 2011)

ايهtdf هل تقصد بها الtds والباقي النترات والنيتريت والامونيا
اولا الاملاح الكلية الذائبة اذا كانت اقل من 300 مجم/لتر فهي مياه ممتازة
واذا كانت من 300-600 فهي جيدة
واذا كانت من 900-1200 فهي رديئة واذا كانت اعلي من1200 فهي غير مقبولة
اما بالنسبة للنترات والنيتريت فلهما اثار سلبية على صحة الانسان وذلك لاختزال النترات الي نيتريت بسبب اختزال بعض انواع البكتريا ثم امتصاص النيتريت للاكسجين بما يعيق تكون كرات الدم الحمراء عند الاطفال والرضع كما انه قد يسبب سرطان المثانة وقد اوصت معايير الملوثات في مياة الشرب على الا يزيد محتوي المياة من النترات عن 10 مجم/ لتر والنيتريت عن . 005. مجم/ لتر اخوك محمد من شركة السكر في الفيوم كيميائي معالجة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحي والصناعي


----------



## ممتن (14 أبريل 2011)

أخي / محمد 

اشكر لك اخي ردك الكريم وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك 

وسأزودك بالتحليل الشامل اذا انتهى من وزارة المياه 

اكرر شكري لك


----------



## عبد الجبار (5 مايو 2011)

أخى للأسف ليس عندى خلفية كافية فى هذا الأمر 

ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير والنفع


----------



## hytham67 (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

مرفق المواصفات العالمية والخليجية لمياة الشرب


----------



## ممتن (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا 

احد الاخوة قال لي هذه النسب ممتازه جدا واريد كلمةرالمختصين 
هل ابداء في المشروع ام لا

وفقني الله واياكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (6 يونيو 2011)

mohammedezzatmahm قال:


> ايهtdf هل تقصد بها الtds والباقي النترات والنيتريت والامونيا
> اولا الاملاح الكلية الذائبة اذا كانت اقل من 300 مجم/لتر فهي مياه ممتازة
> واذا كانت من 300-600 فهي جيدة
> واذا كانت من 900-1200 فهي رديئة واذا كانت اعلي من1200 فهي غير مقبولة
> اما بالنسبة للنترات والنيتريت فلهما اثار سلبية على صحة الانسان وذلك لاختزال النترات الي نيتريت بسبب اختزال بعض انواع البكتريا ثم امتصاص النيتريت للاكسجين بما يعيق تكون كرات الدم الحمراء عند الاطفال والرضع كما انه قد يسبب سرطان المثانة وقد اوصت معايير الملوثات في مياة الشرب على الا يزيد محتوي المياة من النترات عن 10 مجم/ لتر والنيتريت عن . 005. مجم/ لتر اخوك محمد من شركة السكر في الفيوم كيميائي معالجة مياة الشرب والصرف الصحي والصناعي


 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------

